

Travel Planning startup mygola.com closes $1.5M Series A funding - nitinpande
http://www.mygola.com

======
nitinpande
Anshuman Bapna, the CEO of mygola.com has written a neat blog post on the 3
Reasons Why Mygola is the World’s Best Travel Planner -
[http://blog.mygola.com/2013/10/3-reasons-why-mygola-is-
world...](http://blog.mygola.com/2013/10/3-reasons-why-mygola-is-worlds-best-
travel-planner/)

~~~
ggauravj
thats really cool :)

